# Polak Polakowi wilkiem



## Violet K

Witam, 

Czy ktos jest w stanie podac mi tlumaczenie tego przyslowia na jezyk angielski?


----------



## BezierCurve

A Pole is a wolf to another Pole.


----------



## Violet K

BezierCurve, dziekuje  za propozycje. Jaczkolwiek zaproponowanie tlumaczenie przez ciebie jest zbyt doslownym. Istnieje angielski odpowienik Polak Polakowi wilkiem?


----------



## BezierCurve

"A Pole is a Pole's wolf", jeżeli chcesz sparafrazować angielską wersję "Homo homini..." podobnie, jak to zamieściłaś w tytule wątku.

EDIT: Jaczkolwiek może to być również zbyt dosłownym.

EDIT2: Eureka. Chodziło Ci nie tyle o tłumaczenie, co o odpowiednik, prawda? I nie o parafrazę "Polak Polakowi...", tylko o oryginalną wersję powiedzenia "Człowiek człowiekowi..."?

W takim razie śmiało możesz przyjąć "A man is a man's wolf", to powiedzenie funkcjonuje w wielu językach, albowiem jest łacińskim.


----------



## marco_2

Jest jeszcze *Dog eat dog; It's dog eat dog*, choć brzmi to jakby niegramatycznie, ale tak się właśnie mówi. Ewentualnie *Two dogs over one bone seldom agree *czy też *The great fish eat up the small*, chociaż to drugie ma trochę inny sens.


----------



## Violet K

BezierCurve zaskoczeniem bylo dla mnie,ze powiedzenie wywodzi sie z laciny. Dziekuje za wyczerpujaca odpowiedz. I Marco_2 za alternatywne tlumaczenia.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Dla mnie zaskoczeniem było, że _Polak Polakowi wilkiem_ może być używane dokładnie tak jak _Homo homini lupus_, a więc odnosząc się ogólnie do ludzi, a nie specyficznie do Polaków.


----------



## NotNow

IMO the proverb is a bit stronger than marco's translations.  I suggest something like _Man's inhumanity to man._


----------



## kknd

no cóż: do tej pory kojarzyłem jedynie wersję _homo homini lupus est_, która, jak się dowiedziałem po krótkich poszukiwaniach, pochodzi z „komedii oślej” (_asinaria_) plauta; nie mniej w wydaniu angielskim popularniejsza wydaje się wersja _homo homini lupus_. parafraza „polak polakowi wilkiem” pochodzi prawdopodobnie od tadeusza micińskiego, gdzieniegdzie można znaleźć tłumaczenie _polonus polono lupus_, co wykształconemu czytelnikowi/rozmówcy powinno nasunąć odpowiednie skojarzenia, choć niekoniecznie musi on rozumieć sens takiej parafrazy…


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> no cóż: do tej pory kojarzyłem jedynie wersję _homo homini lupus est_, która, jak się dowiedziałem po krótkich poszukiwaniach, pochodzi z „komedii oślej” (_asinaria_) plauta; nie mniej w wydaniu angielskim popularniejsza wydaje się wersja _homo homini lupus_. parafraza „polak polakowi wilkiem” pochodzi prawdopodobnie od tadeusza micińskiego, gdzieniegdzie można znaleźć tłumaczenie _polonus polono lupus_, co wykształconemu czytelnikowi/rozmówcy powinno nasunąć odpowiednie skojarzenia, choć niekoniecznie musi on rozumieć sens takiej parafrazy…


Tak czy inaczej 'Polak Polakowi wilkiem' nie jest przysłowiem lecz szyderczą parodią przysłowia.


----------



## bibax

W Czechach my mamy *"Čech Čechovi vlkem"*, Węgrzy mają *"Magyar magyarnak farkasa"*.

(vlk = farkas = wilk)


----------

